# Iron Potato tests out IronMagLabs Super DMZ!



## IronPotato (Aug 27, 2010)

will post some workouts,meals and overall thoughts on a weekly basis with this stuff!


so let the fun begin!


will  be taking 2 a day!


----------



## jbryand101b (Aug 28, 2010)

Bodybuilding for Dummies


----------



## IronPotato (Aug 28, 2010)

a little info about me....


6'3  249 lbs

little over 10 years training experience.

I mix up my training and usually switch betweeen high and low volume as they both work well for me.

I will basically be following fst-7



-took 20mg early in the am with my 1st meal....

2 tbsp  natty pb
8 whites
2 slices arnold double fiber bread
1 banana


I will be going for around 400g carbs m-th and 450 on f,sat,sun.


supplements I will be using besides  dmz....

Jarrow ubiquinol 100mg daily
Jarrow SAM-e  400mg daily
Now Niacin 50mg daily
Now NAC 1200mg daily
cytosport Monster amino (intra/post)
protein powder ( cytosport whey isolate pinapple banana,Garden Of Life goatein)


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 28, 2010)

potatoes? POTATOES?

ANSWER E GODDAMIT!!??


----------



## Curt James (Aug 28, 2010)

In!


----------



## IronPotato (Aug 28, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> potatoes? POTATOES?
> 
> ANSWER E GODDAMIT!!??


 


lol whichever you prefer.



Curt James said:


> In!


 

excellent!

and thanks!!  

I didn't want to set a weight gain goal here,so I will just be giving it my all and seeing what happens!

will let everyone know how my workouts have been and weekly updates with weight,etc!


----------



## jbryand101b (Aug 29, 2010)

how's pct look?


----------



## IronPotato (Aug 29, 2010)

jbryand101b said:


> how's pct look?


 

*formestane 200mg daily   weeks 1-2
                150mg                     3-4

 *I3C  400mg                            1-4


*Forskolin(bulk,250mg daily)        1-4


*Icarrin(bulk,50%,500mg daily)     1-2
                           250mg daily    3-4

*Gaba  5grams daily                   1-2
           3grams daily (before bed) 3-4
*PS(serin aid)   800mg daily 1-2
                      400mg daily 3-4


as well as the other supplements I listed at the top.
Nac probably lowered to 600mg daily and Niacin down to 40-50mg.
SAM-e down to 200mg daily

and that is it all layed out.


----------



## superted (Aug 29, 2010)

im in mate 

Start mine Tuesday

Ill be popping 10mg DMZ evening
10mg DMZ AM with 30mg Dbol 2 before WO


----------



## IronPotato (Aug 29, 2010)

superted said:


> im in mate
> 
> Start mine Tuesday
> 
> ...


 

thanks!  


im following for sure,should be insane.


----------



## superted (Aug 29, 2010)

IronPotato said:


> thanks!
> 
> 
> im following for sure,should be insane.



The Final Blast

Well my receptors are fried 

We shall see  bit of Dbol never hurt anyone

right


----------



## IronPotato (Aug 30, 2010)

superted said:


> The Final Blast
> 
> Well my receptors are fried
> 
> ...


 

lol well take 2grams of LCLT and a nice break from the products.
that should be a start


----------



## IronPotato (Sep 1, 2010)

so far so good,no sides to report however nothing in weight department or even how I feel.Will stay with the 20mg daily for the duration of the blog.


just finished my meal before it is back to work!

1/2 of 16oz bottle of fruit punch gatorade
12 ounces water
1 apple
8 ounces sliced steak
6 ounces organic rice pudding
2 sweet potatos


----------



## IronPotato (Sep 3, 2010)

I jumped on the scale last night and I see a 4.4 lb increase,what the???????


even I was a little taken back by this...plus no bloating,granted its a lot of glycogen but still,im not very lean but look really full all round.

-strength I can't really say much.
-libido is fine,no increase though.
-overall well being has been the same as well.


----------



## superted (Sep 3, 2010)

IronPotato said:


> I jumped on the scale last night and I see a 4.4 lb increase,what the???????
> 
> 
> even I was a little taken back by this...plus no bloating,granted its a lot of glycogen but still,im not very lean but look really full all round.
> ...



Sounds good 

so far some good overall early stage results from testers


----------



## Marat (Sep 3, 2010)

jbryand101b said:


> Bodybuilding for Dummies



Perhaps they should reconsider their pillars of bodybuilding. They can take my rest time but they'll never get their hands on my Test E.


----------



## IronPotato (Sep 4, 2010)

superted said:


> Sounds good
> 
> so far some good overall early stage results from testers


 
for sure,very excited myself.

I don't look more full today,however my muscles sure feel a lot more full!

man alive,lol good stuff so far in this department!



just finished my meal and giving an update...


6 ounces of brown rice
8 ounces ground turkey
1 apple
1 small snickers bar
16 ounces water


----------



## Simply_Michael (Sep 4, 2010)

in ....good to know ur testing it too just like i am !


----------



## IronPotato (Sep 5, 2010)

newbie2bb said:


> in ....good to know ur testing it too just like i am !


 

cool! thanks for popping in and let me know how it is treating you!!


----------



## IronPotato (Sep 8, 2010)

my last workout was like so.....


incline barbell press  1x12,1x10,1x8,1x6,1x4(1x2 failure)
incline smith    1x12,1x10,1x6,1x4 failure
close grip bench  1x15,1x12,1x10,1x8
skull crushers  1x15,1x12,1x10,1x8
seated cable rows 1x15,1x12,1x10,1x8,1x6,1x4
wide grip barbell rows 1x15,1x12,1x10,1x8,1x5,1x3
crunches (15lb ball)   1x35,1x20,1x15


took a little under an hr,felt like 20 minutes at most! loved it.
no pre workout powder or anything for it. up 4.4 lbs and im not looking bloated at all,so do the math!


really liking the dmz so far!


----------



## IronPotato (Sep 13, 2010)

up 7  lbs since starting the dmz and Might I add 7 solid lbs!

while some of it is glycogen,I am not bloated AT ALL!!

strength has started to go up slightly too and the best  part is no sides at all!!


Can't believe this stuff is legal,hopefully it stays that way for a while because so far with a decent dose and being responsible with what you eat and support supps it can  be awesome!

we will see what the rest of the bottle has in store!


----------



## superted (Sep 14, 2010)

nice job


----------



## IronPotato (Sep 15, 2010)

superted said:


> nice job


 

thank you!


not bad at all so far,just some slight lethargy and even that goes away if I  bump up the carbs a little.

no other sides to report,there is VERY little doubt I will gain double digits here if not more!


----------



## IronPotato (Sep 23, 2010)

training sessions have been very intense! as far as lethargy goes,I think everyone is going to have to find their sweet spot w the carbs. I have not experienced any lethargy at all after finding my sweet spot and now im just gaining.

I weighed myself on monday and then again this am and  it was a 3.8 jump!  so far I am up a little over 11 lbs with a little more to go!



very impressed so far, and I don't impress easily!


----------



## vortrit (Sep 23, 2010)

What is this supplement supposed to be for?


----------



## jbryand101b (Sep 24, 2010)

what ever anabolic steroids are to be used for.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 25, 2010)

jbryand101b said:


> what ever anabolic steroids are to be used for.



To create a lasting erection?


----------

